# Accès à mon mac ?



## Rincevent78 (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de souscrire à l'offre d'essai 60 mobileme. la fonction "Accès à mon mac" permet de prendre le contrôle à distance.

J'ai vu que c'était possible à partir d'un autre mac, mais je n'ai rien vu concernant l'iPad. Ai-je mal cherché ? 

Y a t'il moyen de prendre le contrôle de son mac à distance, via "Accès à mon mac", à partir d'un iPad ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

Oui c'est faisable, il te suffit d'installer un client VNC sur ton iPad.

Ensuite sur ton mac tu va dans les préférences de MobileMe. Puis onglet "Accèder à mon mac", tu vérifie que l'accès à ton mac est activé. Puis tu va dans "ouvrir partage" et tu vérifie que le partage d'écran est activé. Là, il te donne l'adresse ip sur laquelle tu peux te connecter depuis VNC sur l'iPad. Tu peux aussi donner un nom à ton mac et y accèder à partir du nom. Tu peux également définir un mot de passe.

Voilà. En explorant un peu cette piste tu devrais y arriver.


----------

